# switching wheels from '89 240sx to '99 sentra???



## Guest (Feb 23, 2003)

I have a '89 240sx that is just about rusted to death. It has 15" alloy wheels and new sets of winter and summer tires. I just bought a '99 sentra with 14" steel rims and worn allseasons. Before I scrap the 240sx I was hoping to transfer over the 15" rims to the sentra so I could use my nice 15" tires. The bolts don't line up on the wheels, so the switch is not as easy as I was hoping. Is there an easy/cheap way for a garage to switch the bolt patterns on the sentra and 240 so the wheels can be easily switched? Or would it be cheaper to buy 15" rims for the sentra and 14" rims for the 240 and switch the tires that way? 
Am I being clear?

Thanks


----------



## BadAhab (Apr 30, 2002)

there is no easy or cheep way to do it. You would be better off just getting new tires or wheels or bling or what ever. Im not saying it couldnt be done, but it wouldnt be worth the cost.


----------

